# Longton riding club



## **Vanner** (12 April 2013)

Hi all,

It is Longton's first show just wondering if anyone is going!  If you are come say hello.


----------



## **Vanner** (12 April 2013)

That should say on Sunday 14th!


----------



## The Doctor (13 April 2013)

Hoping to come & spectate as my friend is collecting entries on the day


----------



## quirky (13 April 2013)

Is it still heavily biased when it comes to results, or has it become more impartial?
I know people always say it's who you know etc but I always thought Longton was more guilty of that than most.
And no, I don't have an axe to grind as I never attended as a competitor, just a neutral on looked


----------



## **Vanner** (13 April 2013)

I've certainly found neither less or more biased than any other show . There will always be an element of who you know but that's not unique and certainly not something I've seen in practice at Longton.


----------

